
Gniibe, GNU Bee, and Degrees of Freedom - based2
https://www.gniibe.org/
======
based2
[https://linuxfr.org/news/gnuk-neug-fst-01-entre-
cryptographi...](https://linuxfr.org/news/gnuk-neug-fst-01-entre-
cryptographie-et-materiel-libre)

